# Shorts for a newbie to buy?????



## mcsquid86 (May 13, 2012)

I'm going to a dude ranch next week with my family. I was looking for a some shorts with padding to cover my butt. Any suggestions? We will be riding a few hours each day. Thanks from a newbie


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Do not wear shorts unless you want massive chafing on the inside of your legs.

And don't worry about padding your butt. It's your groin that's going to hurt and no amount of padding is going to help that. Only time in the saddle, that gets your groin muscles to stretch that way, will prevent that pain.


----------



## mcsquid86 (May 13, 2012)

I'm sorry, I left out that I was going to wear jeans. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Advil will be more useful than padded shorts.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

There was some brand of padded undershorts that somebody brought up before. I think it was Joe.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Ok, I found it.

Padded Riding Shorts for Him

http://www.saddlebums.com/sadbumridsho.html (Shorts for her.. )


----------



## mcsquid86 (May 13, 2012)

Thanks, I'll check it out!


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

I've also heard that "compression shorts," like what many cyclists wear, work well for horseback riding.

I'm female, ride in a Tucker saddle and I ride a gaited horse. . .so I've never had a need for them.:lol:

Have fun on your trip!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

are you male or female ? 
The saddle bums are very nice for a man under other pants. They prevent rubbing and protect the inside of your thighs from the seam in jeans. They have a bit of tail bone padding and hold your privates up tight like and athletic support. THey are a bit warm in that area in the summer. I wore mine under baseball pants before it got hot.


----------



## mcsquid86 (May 13, 2012)

I am a guy. Thanks everybody. I think I'm going to order the saddle bums.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you could also bring a wool saddle pad, and just put it on the saddle of the hrose you will ride. wool breathes.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

$49???? I can buy a lot of Motrin for that...

Seriously, I wear tighty whities and my jeans. OK, and a shirt, socks and boots...but I've never had chaffing on my legs from spending a few hours in a western saddle (or English, for that matter). Nor has a couple of hours ever made my butt too sore in a western saddle.

If you worry about trying to ride in the 'right position', maybe. If you do a lot of cantering or trotting and you haven't ridden before, maybe. But if I were you, I'd wear briefs with decent support and jeans, find a saddle that fits, and sit however it felt best to me. Relax and enjoy the trail rides. If you're a bit sore at the end, take a couple of aspirin. Or down a couple of beers instead.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

People that are not used to riding are usually in a lot of pain after even what most of us here would consider a moderate ride. $49 is a bargain if it makes somebody more comfortable.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think the beers after the ride will help, too. nice , cold , frosty ones.


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

I never had trouble with soreness and I wear boxer shorts and blue jeans, shirts optional ha ha. But seriously only way to get over being sore is going to be saddle time.


----------



## 2muchcoffeeman (May 29, 2011)

Celeste said:


> Ok, I found it.
> 
> Padded Riding Shorts for Him
> 
> Padded Shorts for Her (Shorts for her.. )


They look like the kind of bike shorts worn by long-distance racers (for example, the Tour de France). Same thing, different name?


----------



## Sweeney Road (Feb 12, 2012)

2muchcoffeeman said:


> They look like the kind of bike shorts worn by long-distance racers (for example, the Tour de France). Same thing, different name?


No, these are made with a mixture of spandex and cordura. They appear to be really resistant to snagging. Similar, but definitely not the same.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

This may be due to sensitive skin or something....but I CAN NOT wear jeans when I ride for any length of time, unless it's really cold and I'm wearing something under them....which basically means I don't do it. I have tried, and my legs bleed from the chafing. I wish that were an exaggeration. Now if you're not doing anything crazy you probably won't have that much of an issue, but if your skin is prone to chafing, I'd be careful about jeans. Wearing something under them works, or just wearing a different material altogether. Some jeans are made specifically for riding and are stitched in a way to keep the stitches from being between your leg and the saddle, so those may be okay, but I've never dared to try them. Another area to worry about is the top of your boot if you're wearing boots. If the top of your boot has stitching or anything that will rub from movement, wear socks tall enough to protect you. 

Have fun, sounds like a great vacation! Riding is really not that painful, but you'll be so much more comfortable if you're prepared!


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm a guy, and I just ride in compression shorts... Much comfier and keeps your junk comfy


----------



## mcsquid86 (May 13, 2012)

The saddlebums underwear worked great! Thanks!!!!


----------

